# Cornbread vertex



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

6 coats of blo/ca

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> View attachment 78253
> 
> 6 coats of blo/ca



I see you need to send that to me for a closer inspection, include the rest of those blanks in case it's determined I need to keep it away from you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I see you need to send that to me for a closer inspection, include the rest of those blanks in case it's determined I need to keep it away from you.


What blanks? This is the only one I have

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2015)

Nice....real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> What blanks? This is the only one I have



Did your nose get longer after that statement 


Great looking pen ! How does it feel to write with where you grasp it near the tip ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Did your nose get longer after that statement
> 
> 
> Great looking pen ! How does it feel to write with where you grasp it near the tip ?


I promise I have none. Sell me some. Lol. I actually use a roller ball in this kit. I like it


----------



## manbuckwal (May 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I promise I have none. Sell me some. Lol. I actually use a roller ball in this kit. I like it



But you do have "some" ........... Maybe not in pen blank size lol . Does the gap in the tip feel odd/awkward when writing or do you even notice it ?


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> But you do have "some" ........... Maybe not in pen blank size lol . Does the gap in the tip feel odd/awkward when writing or do you even notice it ?


Never noticed it. Niw that you mention it I always know when I have a "work" pen in my hand. When I'm in the field writing down measurements and stuff I usually use my throw always because I'm usually in the woods fixing cables and lose pens and tools and I take my vertex out of my pocket


----------



## Tclem (May 12, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> But you do have "some" ........... Maybe not in pen blank size lol . Does the gap in the tip feel odd/awkward when writing or do you even notice it ?


By the way I just sent him some redwood lace burl and he is sending me a "nice" box. Can't wait to see what is in it. Suppose to be red cedar burl and ycb and who knows what else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2015)

Pretty wood. Nice job. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 13, 2015)

Nice looking pen Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 13, 2015)

Cornbread I dont see no cornbread. I see yellow cedar burl, but no cornbread...

Looks great as usual Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 13, 2015)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 15, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 15, 2015)

When I see cornbread I like to see, a pot of brown beans with it. 
Great looking pen Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 15, 2015)

Very nice pen Tony. I like that kit in a fountain pen. It falls into that "Simple Elegance" class that always seems to win. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

